# Kona Stuff?



## ben300 (Apr 28, 2007)

I am currently looking at buying a 2007 kona stuff. I have riden bmx for many years, mainly dirt jumping, and i also enjoy trail riding my schwinn mountain bike. 

I have been looking at this bike and other bikes for some time now. I want a dirtjump bike that can take abuse but at the same time i can still trail ride a decent bit. 

What i would like to know, is this a good quality bike to buy, im looking to spend about a max of 1200 dollars, so that way, after some time of riding, i can upgrade teh parts on the bike if i feel neccessary. Does anyone have this bike, or have any suggestions or comments. Anytihing would be great, thanx.


----------



## Mt Ashland (Apr 27, 2007)

yes, its a great bike. the only thing is, the tires will wear fast, and the rims don't hold up too well.


----------



## ben300 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanx, ya. ill probably change the tires after some use, and i figured the stock wheels wouldnt hold up. But i really liked that they upgraded it to the cowan frame.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i have a scrap wich works great for me so i could only think tht the stuff would be great too


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

yea the new stuff looks pretty good. have you checked out the specialized p2? it looks good too, and i think its just $100 more. it comes stock with a chainguide which is a major plus, as well as tires that are better suited in my opinon than the ones on the stuff.


----------



## ben300 (Apr 28, 2007)

ya, i had never thought of looking at a p2. i had tried out a p.1 before, the single speed, and i wasnt happy wiht the components on the bike, the fork was to soft, and the brakes were horible. but ill check it out.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey ben300, welcome to the forum!

well, the Kona should be a good bike for what you are looking for, and probably about as close as you can get to that compromise you want to make actually, but coming from bmx, it may be hard to adjust as it is a rather long bike. 
You also have to realize that with this compromise between trail and dj, you have to choose which side to compromise more, if you want it to be better on trail, but be able to take just a bit of dj, or if you want it for primarily dj, and just able to cut it on trail. They are very different disciplines within biking, and call for different set-ups, geometries, and components.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

I rode BMX when I was a kid and still do. I ride a mountain bike to commute. And bought a 06 Kona Scrap last year. Its heavier than my BMX and Mountain bike, but feels totally stable. It feels great landing jumps [mainly street] and doing tricks. Rock solid. Only thing besides being pretty heavy is the chain coming off sometimes when doing some tricks.


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

The stuff is an awesome bike for trailriding. Mine was sized a little big, so I think that hurt my dirtjumping. Atleast that's my excuse. That bike got me into riding, get one!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I really liked my stuff when I was on it. Definitely worth considering.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I have an SS P1 and a single chain ring but geared P2 and I dirt jump and trail ride both with no noticable discrepencies. Both have Marz DJ forks with Avid mechs. The SS has Holy Rollers (which I highly recomend) and the geared bike is running a generic knobby. here is few action shots


----------

